# Two Cylinder Maytag Model 72 Engine / Motor. Runs



## szathmarig (Sep 16, 2016)

http://allentown.craigslist.org/atq/5770764886.html


----------



## jkent (Sep 16, 2016)

Could this be made to work on a Bicycle?
Or would it be way more work than worth the trouble?
Jkent


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 16, 2016)

I was wondering about the same thing. I could pick it up for you Jkent when I go to Trexlertown Swap in the end of the month. 
I'm no expert on washing machine motors, but I like the look of it with the twin cylinder. I think it would fit in your Motormaster frame.
I was also wondering whether it's a 2 cycle, or a 4 cycle? Maybe somebody else can chime in on it.


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 16, 2016)

You also need to find out which way it turns. It looks like the drive pulley is on the wrong side.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks cool, but also looks pretty heavy.


----------



## oquinn (Sep 18, 2016)

Here is one...


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's another one.


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 18, 2016)

The one on CL is a 1946 model.
http://www.maytagclub.com/page-37.htm


----------



## kunzog (Sep 18, 2016)

The problem with using a Magtag washing motor on a bicycle is there is no throttle control, only way you would have to control speed is by slipping the clutch if you built the bike with one!


----------



## jkent (Sep 18, 2016)

correct me if I'm wrong but couldn't you change the Carb. The Maytag in the YouTube clip shows a Maytag engine and he says it has a bigger Carb on it.
Just change the carb to a throttle control carb and walla.
JKent


----------



## Ross (Sep 23, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> I was wondering about the same thing. I could pick it up for you Jkent when I go to Trexlertown Swap in the end of the month.
> I'm no expert on washing machine motors, but I like the look of it with the twin cylinder. I think it would fit in your Motormaster frame.
> I was also wondering whether it's a 2 cycle, or a 4 cycle? Maybe somebody else can chime in on it.







 2 stroke, lots of oil in this one. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whizzerick (Sep 24, 2016)

This beautiful bicycle with washer motor was on ebay many years ago... A true piece of 'Folk Art', I believe...


----------

